# Foot Pedal Parts Question



## Uglyfredy (Mar 15, 2008)

I am thinking of making one of these magnet powered foot pedal shakers as shown below. I am having trouble sourcing parts?

One is the small hinge or pivot at the base of the foot pedal, you can see in the photo it does not come through the outside of the frame.

The second is the braces, they seem metal and appear to be threaded on each end for a screw and a rubber foot on the front?

Does any one have any links to these type of parts?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool, I didn't know such a thing existed. You may need to fabricate the parts yourself though.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Tubing, steel rod, eyelets or bushings. Not complicated to figure out
and mostly Home Depot type stuff.

Those long exagonal nuts are used to tie threaded rod together
in architectural rigging like in warehouses and theater catwalks.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Excuse old Al's ignorance now I do know what a FOOT IS and I do know what a PEDAL IS nd also reasonably know what a SHAKER is and I know what POWERED IS.put them altogether I am lost sorry bro I am not in touch with the mighty home of American English.please don't refrain when it comes to explain. Alistair


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

To clarify what Alister said: What the Hell does that contraption do???? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Uglyfredy (Mar 15, 2008)

Video Here


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Uglyfredy Thanks for the info. I would never have figured it out as I was thinking some foot powered woodworking tool!


----------

